# Diesel prices where you are?



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Diesel is down to £0.8745 at Shell in Katowice,Poland now.

How is the price where you are?

Geoff


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

£1.219 here in the outskirts of Glasgow.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

.
£0.667 (R11.02), in Port Elizabeth, South Africa


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

£1.209 at Sainsbury's in Redditch.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

£1.17 Jet garage Wrotham, Kent


----------



## TheFlups (Nov 9, 2012)

It's not bad on Portland in Dorset today either.. it's the best I've seen in the UK for a long while....bring it on!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just topped off the tanks at €1.14 today in Normandy or £0.90.

I like to leave diesel tanks full if not being used a while.

Ray.


----------



## Tavira (Mar 18, 2011)

*Fuel Price*

At Intermache Algarve Portugal €1.13.8


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

Ireland from 1.26 euro upwards


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

France when we left Thursday was €1.18.
Andorra was €0.98 a couple of weeks ago so will be less now. Generally 20 cents less than best French price.
Now in Italy. €1.45 8O


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I wonder if there'd be much difference if the tax was removed on all those prices.


Cheapest round Leeds is £1.21.7 at Asda


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Our garage Intermarche takes all the taxes off on Bastille day its virtually half price :wink: Does any others do that 

Mind its a free for all ,and can get quite bloody, as the locals think they can push in on each other :lol: :?: 

Especially the plonkers with the handcarts and containers for lawn mowers,chain saws etc


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

£1.229 at Tesco havant yesterday


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

daffodil said:


> Our garage Intermarche takes all the taxes off on Bastille day its virtually half price :wink: Does any others do that
> Mind its a free for all ,and can get quite bloody, as the locals think they can push in on each other :lol: :?:
> Especially the plonkers with the handcarts and containers for lawn mowers,chain saws etc


Sounds like the Sales in UK.
Black Friday, Blue Cross, Red Bank Holiday, Boxing Day sales, etc.

Ray.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

€1.19 this morning in Antwerp


----------



## MoocherMcGee (Oct 24, 2013)

€1.17 in Linz, Austria today.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Calm Before the Storm>?.

Just posted on the Diesel Price in Spain topic.

We have just been through France €1.15, Belgium €1.12, Germany €1.29 and now In Holland at around €1.19.

Shell Autogas UK 65p
Shell Autogas BE 39p

TM


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

£1.22.9 is the average price down here, couple of places at a 1p less.

cabby

today has gone down to £1.20.9


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Thanks All

I was surprised at the wide range of countries that were covered in the responses.

UK still seems to be quite high because the current £/€ exchange at c. €1.25 does make the Continent a bit cheaper.

As for the discussion on why we bother about fuel prices when we have multi-grand MHs, my respose would be:

'Why pay more tax to one country I do not live in when I can get over the border to another country, which I also do not live in, and pay less tax'.

I reckon that with judicious fuel management purchase from here to Dunkirk I can save about £20, i.e nearly half of (last year's) ferry crossing.

Geoff


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

£1.17 in Leigh Lancashire.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

£1.17 diesel asda Leamington Spa

£1.15 Petrol " " 

62p auto gas Morrisons "


----------



## TheFlups (Nov 9, 2012)

Again in Dorset...

Granby industrial Estate Weymouth, Esso station today.

Unleaded 113.9p

Diesel 116.9


Bring it on....."


----------



## bjandlin (Sep 15, 2009)

*fuel price*

Drove LaRochelle to St Malo on Monday. passed an Intremache with gasole @€1 10
Barrie


----------



## kevanna1959 (Apr 5, 2010)

Super u France e1.13 on Saturday. Intermarche in binaries Spain same price, but was charged e1.22 after passing through Somport tunnel 2 days ago anna


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

It seems that the fall in fuel prices is directly related to the American fracking in the US, it's said that they are now self sufficient energy wise.. 


So roll on fracking over here, or is that a contentious statement?

Wobby


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

Went to Morrison's in Redditch today, diesel £1.189, unleaded £116.9. Seems to be getting cheaper by the day.


----------



## MoocherMcGee (Oct 24, 2013)

Popped over the border from Austria where it's €1.06.8 for diesel, to the Czech Republic where it works out at £0.77p, filled my car up from nearly empty and it cost me £46, brings back memories I can tell you.


----------



## mollmagee (Jun 15, 2006)

esso garage going, on right , north just outside fort William £1.14 diesel. :roll: jimm


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

MoocherMcGee said:


> Popped over the border from Austria where it's €1.06.8 for diesel, to the Czech Republic where it works out at £0.77p, filled my car up from nearly empty and it cost me £46, brings back memories I can tell you.


£0.77 - same here in Poland.


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

Diesel in our area of Lincolnshire is £1.15 per litre. Petrol £1.08, though according to OH Waddington is cheaper than that


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

Asda Morley Petrol £107.7 Diesel £1.14.7

Dill


----------



## celticspirit (Apr 5, 2011)

Today in Morocco 8.7 Dirhams a litre = 64p


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

€1.07 today in Benicassim Spain


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

£1.13 at an independent in Port Talbot, petrol is £1.06


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

€1.04 just ouside Madrid today or £0.81.

Ray.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Diesel is now 113p here in Eastbourne.

cabby


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

£1.11 for diesel at Jet at the eastern outskirts of Redditch. (Roundabout on the road to Henley in Arden).

Lowest I have seen in the UK in years....


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

> "Carl_n_Flo"]£1.11 for diesel at Jet at the eastern outskirts of Redditch. (Roundabout on the road to Henley in Arden).
> 
> Lowest I have seen in the UK in years....


Cheaper still at Beoley Garage, Carl, further north along the A435 at the crossroads with the B4101. Went past there tonight, Diesel is 109.7.
(Unleaded is 99.7, reported to be the cheapest in the country.)


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

less than a Week ago

Burgos €1.02
Aranjuez €1.04
Madrid gasolinera madrid Side of R4 was advertising Diesel at 99.9cents a litre

Cheapest we paid was BP near Cartagena where the Garage attendant manually input litres into the PDQ rather than Euros. So we paid about 78p a litre with Nationwide CC.

Trev


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Diesel £1.11.9 in the self-service GO stn. in Carrickfergus NI.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

£1.11 at our local independent today, petrol is £1.04. The owner told me it would be down another 2p by the end of the week and under a quid (petrol) by this time next week


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Castelo de Vide, Portugal..... €1:18.
Across the border.
Valencia de Alcántara, Spain..€1:089.


Don't ya just luv the foreign place names!


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

A late addition but 86 cents in Tenerife


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Asda Petrol £1.03 Diesel £1.10




Jac


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Asda , Bearsden £1.107. Better but should be cheaper.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just filled up at Irun on the Spanish border in their Auchan fuel station and paid €1.02. a litre.
Also if you spent €30+ in the store diesel then has a 6 cent discount.

Ray.
Heading home and into bad weather.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Apologies if this link has already been posted http://www.petrolprices.com/


----------



## MoocherMcGee (Oct 24, 2013)

Working out at 78p a litre in Linz, Austria today.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Diesel 75p/lt in Poland and still seems to be dropping, but slowly; maybe time to fill 70lts.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Texaco, Churchstoke, Shropshire - spend £60 in store (Tuffins) and get 20p a litre off the current derv price of £1.14, so 84p a litre (max 50lt).


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

deefordog said:


> Texaco, Churchstoke, Shropshire - spend £60 in store (Tuffins) and get 20p a litre off the current derv price of £1.14, so 84p a litre (max 50lt).


Check your maths :wink:


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

£0.94/lt - doh


----------



## 79144will (Sep 8, 2010)

On Sicily cheapest gasoil= 1.18 Euro ,lpg 60cents a ltr=diesel=0.93, gpl=0.48 cents ,changed £ into Euros at 1.26, wild and windy here with some sun ,temp approx 13 /18 c ,regards Bill


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

87 cents here is Andorra
About 65 pence a litre. Wow. That does sound cheap


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

96 cents in Alzira near Valencia Spain.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Unleaded down another 93 cents/litre in Durban from tomorrow. Just over R10 a litre now. i.e. 57/58p. Wish I could fill my suitcase when I return next month!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

don't see much diesel here in S California, unleaded at around $2.20 per US Gallon inc state tax, although other states have it for under $2. Not sure what that works out in Imperial, or Litres even! :?:


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

[quote"bognormike"]don't see much diesel here in S California, unleaded at around $2.20 per US Gallon inc state tax, although other states have it for under $2. Not sure what that works out in Imperial, or Litres even! :?:[/quote]

1 Imperial gallon = 1.20095 US gallon.
1 US gallon = 0.832674 Imperial gallon.

The Americans don't like change (see what they did about changing to Metric?) & so when we changed the gallon, about 200 odd years ago, they ignored the change (made by their recently cast off masters) & kept the original one. We changed it so that a gallon of water weighs 10 lbs.
Americans, in general, don't like diesels, generally categorised by them as "Noisy, smelly & dirty". GM didn't help the diesel cause either when in the early 80's they "dieselised" a Buick V8 petrol engine. It had been fine as a petrol, good & strong, but as GM found out it certainly wasn't strong enough to be a diesel. They fitted it in everything from Chevys to Caddys & everything in between.
Many Americans were encouraged to buy them with promises (threats) of a coming "gas shortage" & so bought one & bitterly regretted it, leading many to believe that diesels were nothing but trouble. It takes many years to overcome an experience, or urban myth, like that, so diesels are still not very popular over there.


----------



## poolie18 (Dec 1, 2014)

£1.10 - £1.12 in Hartlepool


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

thanks MBD.

yes, considering the advances in diesel engine technology that's gone on over the years in Europe, the Americans are somewhat stone-age in their technology on internal combustion engines, it's still big gasoline engines for them despite the cost of the fuel rocketing , (apart from the last few months of course!) What I've noticed since coming over here for visits in the past 12 years is that electric and hybrids are more prevalent, but I suspect that's mainly due to subsidies and incentives on parking etc. 


anyway, back on topic.........


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

Deleted duplicate post.

BTW, is this a "feature" of the new forum software?
Not me Gov, honest!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

eastbourne price is £1.11 per L.

cabby

Is it only me that can remember buying £1.00 Petrol and getting 4 gallons, water and oil checked along with the tyres and windscreen cleaned, just to keep your custom.Thats around 25p per gallon.


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

Beoley Garage now £1.089, but unleaded now gone up to £1.029.


----------



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

Cabby, I can also remember 4 gallons for £1, and as you say your windscreen cleaned and they even put the petrol in for you. Non of this self service, it was 1p extra for a shot of red X. You must be as old as me. lol


Keith (sooty)


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I remember being able to fill a Mini up for 5 shillings

But that was 1970 - and Jersey :lol: 

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *nicholsong wrote: *I remember being able to fill a Mini up for 5 shillings
> 
> But that was 1970 - and Jersey :lol:
> 
> Geoff


Blimey! If 5 shillings is 25p (have I got that right Grandad?)

I reckon by using this caluculator http://www.thisismoney.co.uk/money/...tion-calculator-value-money-changed-1900.html

Its about £3.59 in todays money. Bargain!


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

> "sooty10"]Cabby, I can also remember 4 gallons for £1, and as you say your windscreen cleaned and they even put the petrol in for you. Non of this self service, it was 1p extra for a shot of red X. You must be as old as me. lol
> Keith (sooty)


Well, I can remember *5* gallons for a quid, in 1961 -1963, from Bristol Street Motors tractor depot on the A435 at Portway. I used to call in & fill up for the week on a Friday night - pay day. They used to sell Jet.
It's now called Portway Motor Services (or something similar) but no longer a petrol station.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Roadside price in south Portugal is €1.19/20. Supermarket price about €1.10/11ish


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

> > *nicholsong wrote: *I remember being able to fill a Mini up for 5 shillings
> >
> > But that was 1970 - and Jersey :lol:
> >
> ...


Well 'Grandson', it was just over one shilling a gallon. OK maybe I was not filling up from completely empty, because I think the tank took 6 gals.

Geoff


----------

